# Breaking 90 is easy at this point...



## UsingOfTheInternet (Oct 23, 2021)

Over the year, I have improved my game to a point where I can hit in the 80s, even on days I play poorly. Whether I am testing a new club, putter, mental approach, or swing mechanic, I find myself below the 90 mark on the scorecard. I know this comes with time for most golfers, but I owe most of this consistency to...

Full Article: Breaking 90 Series: General Golf Strategy – Path 2 Par


----------

